# Smoked Clams?



## smoking falcon (Feb 1, 2006)

So just today I was wondering ( I don't know why, I'm not necessisarily a fanatic about clams) if anyone has done a clambake in the smoker? I guess I was thinking of additional ways to use a big smoker for a fundraiser and this came to mind. I don't even know the first thing about clambakes except that I don't think they are even really baked anymore. I hear that they're boiled...

Anyway, Maybe this will spark some conversation on this "non fish seafood" thread.

Dennis


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 2, 2006)

Dennis,

Check out the thread I started on Freshwater mussels. It might give you some ideas...

I've not tried clams cooked only in the smoker...but I do like to grill them with a touch of wood smoke in a foil packet. Then I eat 'em dipped in a little seasoned garlic butter.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## dlmad (Feb 13, 2006)

In the past I have smoked razor clams from the wash.coast .We dig them out of the sand . any way it was very easy to get them to salty, even with a lot of rinsing . so use a brine for only about 1 hour or so .Then rinse well and smoke at low heat . Watch them close they dry out easily. And thats all I know about it . Have fun....


----------



## cmacv (Mar 7, 2006)

yummm clams!!! i buy littlenecks being a relocated new yorker to jacksonville florida i buy farm raised littlenecks 20$ for 100 clams at a local fishery i soak them in water for a while to remove sand than steam them, dip in melted real butter yummm


----------

